# Lottie - Aug 2006 to Nov. 22, 2008



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally named Daisy she was bought to be a companion to a lovely blue dumbo girl. She loved her new friend, but one day the blue girl had her eye injured. The old owners tried to treat her, did take her to a vet, but the rat vet saw the scratches on both girls and the injured eye and pronounced that they were fighting and should be separated. The blue girl lost her eye, more or less untreated as she nipped one of the kids while having the ointment put on and they decided that “she didn’t like it” and stopped after 2 days. Luckily the blue girl survived! Poor Daisy and her friend now lived in separate cages for many months until the kids got bored, stopped taking her out (she was a bit more skittish) and then the mom decided to rehome them. Enter bruxxy, and me as the Rat Expert along for the ride. They had mites, which caused the “fighting” scabs and the old owners were mortified to hear that it was soo easily treated. They were both pretty nervous. I took the girlies home for a few days until Laura could get things set up for them

These 2 adored each other and I just popped them back together to their delight and relief









Daisy even dangled for me…she was the wary one…I adored her. 









Laura tried to introduce them to her crew but Lottie made life very difficult, as she was a very opinionated little girl…stubborn to boot. Then Amelia became unwell, and bruxxy decided that I could take the 2 girls back in and try to save Amelia. 
They met new friends…








I renamed her Lottie (a wonderful old cow in a book I had read) and she even took a shine to dark and handsome Otto.








Sadly Amelia was only here for a short while before she had to be pts…she had a shift in her jaw, due to what we thought were masses inside her head, and then my sweetie had a stroke. After Amelia left us, Lottie became one very angry angry rat. She hated everyone, including me. She beat up and bloodied her cagemates, Shadow, Otto and Wilbur. She started nipping me…she hated the world it seemed, if it didn't have her Amelia in it.  After many tries with other intro’s she got left on her own. It took a long long time but she finally warmed to me, and seemed to really care in her own way.
Poor Lottie developed a small armpit tumour (never grew) and then an inguinal, which stayed smallish but then over a short period grew really fast. She dealt well until recently and I had planned on spoiling her rotten this weekend and taking her in to be pts next week. Well last night, she started gasping. I spent most of the night up with her on the bed. Thank you for George my Octoplay, SQ and Godmother!! Lottie lay inside him most of the night with her chin propped up, with me rubbing her forehead. At 3 am, she came out but was quiet and I was patting her, and she bruxxed and boggled and then licked me…I cried! She had never done this before. 

This morning, I took her to Dr Munn’s and helped her rejoin her beloved Amelia.

I will miss my LotLot sooo much! That little face looking up at me that stopped being so wary and “the world is always a cruel place” expression, and the warmth and the light in her eyes when I would call her from her sleep spot under the kitchen table or the end table.

Tell Amelia I miss her too!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Aww.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

What a sad but beautiful story. How magical that she kissed you goodbye. They are so intuitive. That is the best thank you you could have received and I am sure it will give you beautiful memories from her. 
Wished they lived as long as dogs, at least.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rats4mom (Jan 12, 2009)

That was so sweet. I dont know how you made so much room in your heart for so many little ratties, but they are so lucky to have you. RIP Lottie.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear, take care.


----------

